# New biofuel recipe mixes chicken poop and weeds



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*New biofuel recipe mixes chicken poop and weeds*

"They may give us an almost endless supply of eggs and nuggets, but industrial chicken farming comes with a trade off: it produces a lot of poop. To turn a con into a pro, researchers at Landmark University in Nigeria have developed a process that mixes chicken manure with an invasive weed to create a feed stock for making biofuel."

Too much stuff to cut and paste, here is the link: http://newatlas.com/chicken-poop-weeds-biofuel/49362/


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> *New biofuel recipe mixes chicken poop and weeds* "They may give us an almost endless supply of eggs and nuggets, but industrial chicken farming comes with a trade off: it produces a lot of poop. To turn a con into a pro, researchers at Landmark University in Nigeria have developed a process that mixes chicken manure with an invasive weed to create a feed stock for making biofuel." Too much stuff to cut and paste, here is the link: http://newatlas.com/chicken-poop-weeds-biofuel/49362/


Quoting from the link Tmttactical posted, "The Landmark University team used an anaerobic process, where biomass is fed to microbes, and the gas they generate as they break it down can be harvested. Unfortunately, poultry poop doesn't create much of this biogas, but the researchers found that this could also help them take care of another environmental pest in the process: Mexican sunflower, an introduced plant species that's spreading as a weed across Africa. In the team's new process, the chicken waste is pre-treated before Mexican sunflower is added, and the whole mix is then fed to the anaerobic microbes. For every 8 kg (17.6 lb) of the stuff, more than 3 kg (6.6 lb) of biogas is produced, and as an added bonus, the solids left behind can then be used as a fertilizer. Importantly, the process creates more energy than it uses, so the researchers are pushing it as a viable way to generate bioenergy."

*Notice the last sentence......process creates more energy than it uses*!!!! The article says, elsewhere, that they are working on getting the "cost" down to where it would be profitable.
Get that "cost" down, make it "profitable, and it's a winner!!! There's an awful lot of chicken poop available....not to mention turkey poop!


----------

